# 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clear or Smoke bumper markers



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

We have been getting lots of request for S-Line & 3.2L bumper sidemarkers. We are able to manufacture these, but would like to guage interest in them 1st. Cost on them would be in the $60-80 range for a set. 
They would look very similar to these that we make for the standard bumper cars.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'll take a set!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

1 for clear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

$40 Yes
$60 Maybe
$80 No thanks


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_$40 Yes
$60 Maybe
$80 No thanks

What he said...
interested in clear


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

+1 for clear in the $60 range. $80 is probably pushing it for me.


----------



## coverthawk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (TD22057)*

Would definitely be interested - smoked for me.


----------



## ldye (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

If price in the $60 range, I'm in


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_$40 Yes
$60 Maybe
$80 No thanks

Agreed! But $50 is closer to Yes b/c that's how much its selling for on the 2.0 A3 IIRC.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm all for a 3.2Q aftermarket, but personally not interested.


----------



## dysh337 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Agreed! But $50 is closer to Yes b/c that's how much its selling for on the 2.0 A3 IIRC.

$60 range, i am in for a set of clears.


----------



## dougman (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (dysh337)*

Same for me-- 40 yes; 60 maybe; 80 no.


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (dougman)*

I think you guys are dreaming with the 40 --> yes business. There's no way it'll be cheaper than the 2.0T sidemarkers as the demand for it is less. ECS said 60-80. If you really want this product, say YES to 60, not maybe.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AZA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZA3* »_I think you guys are dreaming with the 40 --> yes business. There's no way it'll be cheaper than the 2.0T sidemarkers as the demand for it is less. ECS said 60-80. If you really want this product, say YES to 60, not maybe.









Shush! I'd hate to buy a car with you!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (AZA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZA3* »_I think you guys are dreaming with the 40 --> yes business. There's no way it'll be cheaper than the 2.0T sidemarkers as the demand for it is less. ECS said 60-80. If you really want this product, say YES to 60, not maybe.









Considering all the 2.0t sports from 2007 & on will have the S-line bumper, I'd say that you're wrong.
Dave


----------



## jlaudi (Apr 4, 2002)

I will take a set...of course, the cheaper the better, but I'm sick of looking at that ugly orange!


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Considering all the 2.0t sports from 2007 & on will have the S-line bumper, I'd say that you're wrong.
Dave

Doh! Didn't think of '07s. I'm wrong. 40 bucks it is ECS!


----------



## WeirdEd (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (AZA3)*

I'd order a pair. Clear for me.


----------



## RedA33.2 (Apr 1, 2006)

*yup*

I'll pay whatever you want to charge, as long as its under 4 easy payments of $19.99


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

60-80 for sidemarkers...come on you guys
Aim for 20 and then a few dollars for shipping.


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

I would take 1 pair of the clear-ones.


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (sippel)*

push








I need these markers...!


----------



## WeirdEd (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_push








I need these markers...!

Same here


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Count me in. Smoke. Price seems fair.


----------



## akoda (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

yes count me in tooooooo !!!!!! 60 yes I would clear please


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (akoda)*

any news on these?


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

maybe i'm just out of this world but even US$ 40 seems quote high considered that it's only a pice of cheap plastic. Manufacturing cost if done in high volumes is not more than a couple of cents. I guess considered the volumes are maybe a couple of ten thousands a year for the world market cost to produce is not more than a couple of dollars. You only need the negative form to push the liquid plastic into. Though I like the looks I would not pay more than EUR 25 / US$ 30 for making my A3 look nicer. Including s+h $40 would be ok... (maybe I'm just pampered since I go to Germany all the time to get cheaper accessories)


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (Dietmar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietmar* »_ I guess considered the volumes are maybe a couple of ten thousands a year for the world market cost to produce is not more than a couple of dollars.


I think you mabe correct about the fabrication costs but I believe this would be a US only mod. I don't know if anywhere else in the world requires the orange sidemarkers. I, of course, may be incorrect. I think ECS just knows that in reality they will only sell a hundred sets of these...tops! I still want the clear ones even at $80.


----------



## dougman (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (Dietmar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietmar* »_You only need the negative form to push the liquid plastic into.

The "negative form"--otherwise known as an injection molding tool--is two-sided, made of hardened steel, and runs at extremely high pressure in order to form the minute details required to provide proper optics. I know that IM tools for reflectors can be some of the more expensive tools out there. We're talking mid five-figure to low six-figure dollars.
It is possible that whoever is proposing this has access to the supplier who makes the OEM parts, in which case one only needs to run a new resin through the same tool. But in the scheme of things, the material cost of the part is in the rounding, and whoever does this is trying to recoup costs for the set-up time, tooling, etc.


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (Dietmar)*

If it is so easy, make them yourself and offer then for $10 a pair.


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (UnsavedOne)*

I am in for a pair if they are $60 or less.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_

I think you mabe correct about the fabrication costs but I believe this would be a US only mod. I don't know if anywhere else in the world requires the orange sidemarkers. I, of course, may be incorrect. I think ECS just knows that in reality they will only sell a hundred sets of these...tops! I still want the clear ones even at $80.

Pretty much hit the nail on the head here. The Audi market is small comparitively speaking, then it further dwindles drastically when talking specifically about the A3, take it another step down when talking S-line & 3.2l cars. If we could get a couple hundred sales, I would be happy with that & I would send it into production. At this point, not even sure we could get even close to that.


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

If necessary I would take 3 or 4 pairs of it and sell them in Germany...
I need those lights







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_If necessary I would take 3 or 4 pairs of it and sell them in Germany...
I need those lights







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Germans would not be able to use these.


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (.:R2theT)*

You're wright, but we got some crazy people over here (like me) who changes the bumper for having US-look


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Pretty much hit the nail on the head here. The Audi market is small comparitively speaking, then it further dwindles drastically when talking specifically about the A3, take it another step down when talking S-line & 3.2l cars. If we could get a couple hundred sales, I would be happy with that & I would send it into production. At this point, not even sure we could get even close to that.

Don't forget - a decent number of '07 and onward A3's will have the S-line bumpers so the number of potential customers will only go up over time. (i.e. pretty please w/ petrol on top)


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_You're wright, but we got some crazy people over here (like me) who changes the bumper for having US-look









I didn't even consider that Europeans would want an American look. The grass is always greener I guess.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

I p-shopped a couple images to get good look at which looks better clear or smoked. I think I like the clear on my silver. I put the original at the bottom for comparison. Damn that orange is bright. We need these! Maybe we can sticky this for a while.
Dan


























_Modified by dan-phx at 8:43 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I think clear on Silver looks good as well. I had it on my Jetta










_Modified by krazyboi at 4:02 PM 9/14/2006_


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

The 2nd pic looks great


----------



## AndyVH (Jun 9, 1999)

I don't get my s-line until late Nov, but I'm in for a pair of clear even at $80


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_The 2nd pic looks great









Yep. Clear it is. Spread the word on these.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We have been getting lots of request for S-Line & 3.2L bumper sidemarkers. We are able to manufacture these, but would like to guage interest in them 1st. Cost on them would be in the $60-80 range for a set. 
They would look very similar to these that we make for the standard bumper cars.


So thus far I count about 20 folks just from this thread that want these and would be willing to pay around $60. Is that enough interest for you to start going ahead with production? I want these by the holidays!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (.:R2theT)*

I'm in for a set of smoked, with Sport Package 2.0 for '07 now being 
S-line, shouldn't that make it more in demand?Need them buy Nov


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (angryrican66)*

push








I don't want to paint them...


----------



## Damn Newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (sippel)*

I'd do a set of the smoked... Anyone have a lava grey they put smoked on yet ('06 2.0Ts) or should I do clear... either way, I'm not a fan of the orange.
K


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

count me in too!! i made the mistake of ordering the wrong side markers!!!








Btw, any updates on the availability?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

What about blue bumper markers for us ocean's 11's out here


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_What about blue bumper markers for us ocean's 11's out here
















Buy the clear markers and then get some...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

Any one got some clear's so I can test Dan's suggestion


----------



## at1ce (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (at1ce)*

bump


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

'07 S-line smoke for me. $60 - fine.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Dana D)*

Me, Too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Should be about 30 users by now.
Come on Tom, means 1800-2000$















Regards


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (sippel)*

clear ones for me. 80 to get rid of the darn thing


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_clear ones for me. 80 to get rid of the darn thing
I can't see why not










_Modified by angryrican66 at 6:44 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

im down with the smoked 60 for sure and probably do the 80 because orange is god awful


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (stephengli)*

any word on these things?


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (5309)*

smoked please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginnipig (Nov 27, 2006)

Another for smoke


----------



## myr32isblue (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'll take a set of smoke but please no more than $60!!!


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

'07 2.0t with s-line pkg~ would love these!!!


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (sippel)*

One pair smoked here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myr32isblue (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'll take a set of smoke but not for 80.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (myr32isblue)*

The numbers keep going up b/c of the '07 s-line package.
ECS...any updates?!?!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

Bueller... Bueller...
How 'bout an update Tom?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_Bueller... Bueller...
How 'bout an update Tom?
x2, bump for update PLz Tom


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... gotta keep this in the spotlight!


----------



## LA-G60-Corrado (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

I'll take two sets!! $80 is not that bad.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (LA-G60-Corrado)*

Somewhat of a update for all you guys, we are getting tooling & production cost on these right now. After we receive the quotes back we can make a decision to go into production or not. The problems is that amount we have to manufacture versus how small the actual market is for these. It's going to be a tough decision.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

*sChweeettt!!!* there is actually progress being made.
well keep us posted!


----------



## LA-G60-Corrado (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Any word bump


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Thanks for theupdate ECS. Count me in!


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

any more word?


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dana D)*

Clock is tickin'...
Need them in april/may







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (sippel)*

Will paint my markers this week -- smoked.
Doesn't fit 100% to silver in my opinion but much better than orange








Will show you some pics.
Hope the clear ones will be available soon


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_Will paint my markers this week -- smoked.
Doesn't fit 100% to silver in my opinion but much better than orange








Will show you some pics.
Hope the clear ones will be available soon









Please do post pics.
I for one, don't really know what would look best with silver espcially if the ECS clear markers for the S-Line bumper are that sort of "dirty-clear"/textured look...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Dana D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana D* »_any more word?


----------



## ads2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Just got my car, im in for a pair of smoke. Oh well, post has been so old i dont think its going to happen. what a shame!


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ads2000)*

I'll take a pair of smoked ones too.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Take my request off the list. Don't need em anymore.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Take my request off the list. Don't need em anymore.









Pics. More info please.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Pics. More info please.









S3 Bumper.








Pics will be up when it's installed. Trust me, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## ginnipig (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

where did you get it from? how much


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
S3 Bumper.








Pics will be up when it's installed. Trust me, you don't have to worry about that.









Oh boy; can't wait! Of course, smoking the original lenses would have been cheaper.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (ginnipig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginnipig* »_where did you get it from? how much









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

ill do for $60..but $80 might have to think about it...but will still prolly get it!! cant stand the orange side markers!!!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (RX93)*

I fear this thread has no impact; at 5000 A3's and only a portion of those 3.2, or 2.0Sline its just hard to know where the break-even is on something like this... I'm surprised anything is custom produced for A3's.
That said; this is high on my wish list. 
Can we get a vendor to respond?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Can we get a vendor to respond?

good luck...


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

If these are in production, I will take a set at $60.


_Modified by Shox Boy at 10:29 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## MBclassick (Apr 15, 2006)

smoked!!!...60-80 seems a lil' high, but fair considering that u can't find these anywhere...what i'm concerned about tho is the installation...i used to have the regular bumper and changing the sidemarkers out were easy...but the s-line bumper looks like there's lil' room for error if done from the front...any1 else have experience takin' 'em out???


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

$60? Yes, definitely
$80 Nope

When are these comming?!?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (nekrataal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nekrataal* »_

When are these comming?!?

prob never


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

If there's no product coming then I think it's time to delete or lock this thread.
It's getting sad to watch.


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

It is worth a try to get an update. Are these coming by any chance?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_If there's no product coming then I think it's time to delete or lock this thread.
It's getting sad to watch.

x2. Would have made a great april fools joke. Oh well.. Next year..


----------



## ryanzak (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I would buy a pair in a heartbeat! Please let us know if this happens! I just emailed your CS department last week!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ryanzak)*

ECS....is this worth bringing back up? There's plenty of S-Line bumpers out there now to start production!!!!


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (krazyboi)*

it aint happening..... just paint it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_it aint happening..... just paint it.

I got my vinyl...it'll go on this weekend, or tonight...or maybe during work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Any news on these yet . for the 3.2 guys


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_Any news on these yet . for the 3.2 guys

Not w/in the past 4 hours...or 7 months since their last response. And really it's all S-Line's...not just 3.2.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*








please stop responding to this thread unless there is a link to the order form.


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (sippel)*

ill take a clear


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_







please stop responding to this thread unless there is a link to the order form. 

I think everyone who is interested should email [email protected]!
He has been much too quiet on this(and it was his thread)
I'm emailing him right now. I suggest everyone who is posting in this thread should do the same to show him our interest!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
I think everyone who is interested should email [email protected]!
He has been much too quiet on this(and it was his thread)
I'm emailing him right now. I suggest everyone who is posting in this thread should do the same to show him our interest!

Actually seeing this thread come back to life has made me crunch the #'s again. I think we may be able to do something here. Let me talk to my manufacture & see what we can work out, I will post up a update again in a few days.....
Thanks for everyones patience, please don't bombard me with emails







.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Actually seeing this thread come back to life has made me crunch the #'s again. I think we may be able to do something here. Let me talk to my manufacture & see what we can work out, I will post up a update again in a few days.....
Thanks for everyones patience, please don't bombard me with emails







.

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*

yea, thanks tom!
can't wait to hear some updates...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Should be thanking me? I brought it back to life!!!








J/k. Thanks Tom...hope to hear back shortly!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump! just for kicks!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

some one email bom tom with "i need clear sidemarkers for sline"


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Let's just keep the two threads on top to annoy them...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

Super Angry Bump


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

the floor calls this thread to be sticky
who oppose say nay, who suppor say aiiiiiight


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

aiiiiiiii


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*






















im running out angry smileys to post. someone needs to make these for us s-line owners


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I want S-Line markers so this thread will fall to the bottom and make room for more valuable, informative threads such as Open Skye's Build Up Thread and Official A3 General Chat Thread!!!
ummm....I do not have S-Line....


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_





















im running out angry smileys to post. someone needs to make these for us s-line owners


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

Does ECS not know that they might lose out on massive profit if the other company makes these first?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OCaudi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (krazyboi)*


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

p e n i s b u m p


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_ p e n i s b u m p

You can type with it? _IMPRESSIVE!_


----------



## unclenoname (Mar 2, 2006)

sline smoked for me plz


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (unclenoname)*

Bump to make this posting longer then Openskye's







Then maybe someone will start production.


----------



## RedA3 (Jun 10, 2007)

S-line Smoked


----------



## RENZO1200 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (RedA3)*

Crystal Clear biznatch


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

come on ecs im beging u guys to make some. at least make a few hundred im sure they sell out with in the week


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

ok i'll help tooo... s-line bumper markers ftw!!!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I need these or else I'm going to have to paint or cheaply tint my stock ones.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Good News.... We have sent out OEM units for tooling & production, so if all goes well we will have S-Line clear & smoke sidemarkers in about 1-2 months. Thanks for everyones persistance & paitence, I just hope we can recoupe the investment that is required to manufacture these for such a limited market car.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

great news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

are the new sport packages sline for the 2.0t?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_are the new sport packages sline for the 2.0t?

yes, since the beginning of 07 only base model 2.0T and premium pkg DON'T have S-Line Front EVERYTHING else does, that would be half the A3's sold in 07, I guess half is not enough


----------



## at1ce (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Yeeeeeeee Haaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




































Keep us posted!


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Can we pre-order these? I know they will go on backorder after the first few days. 
if not, me, angy, audiant, and tp should be rewarded first dibs for our hard work on this thread










_Modified by OCaudi at 9:01 AM 8/6/2007_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_Can we pre-order these? I know they will go on backorder after the first few days. 
if not, me, angy, audiant, and tp should be rewarded first dibs for our hard work on this thread









_Modified by OCaudi at 9:01 AM 8/6/2007_

i'll start competation for my set, because i only have standard bumper


----------



## BZ (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

+1 (side + bumper)
BZ


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (BZ)*

Woot! Good news!
See, if you bitch and moan long enough you get your way.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (BZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i'll start competation for my set, because i only have standard bumper 

I got first dibs on tpliquid's first dibs!!!










_Modified by YlwNewBug at 7:51 PM 8/6/2007_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (YlwNewBug)*

I put my homeless guy in line at 10:18 PM on 8-20-2006 on page 1


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_Can we pre-order these? I know they will go on backorder after the first few days. 
if not, me, angy, audiant, and tp should be rewarded first dibs for our hard work on this thread









_Modified by OCaudi at 9:01 AM 8/6/2007_

We do not do pre-orders at all. We only charge when we ship & never ask the customer to pre-pay anything prior to having it in stock. Trust me, we will have tons of them when they do come in, too much in fact.


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Smoked for me!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Please..*

Please start a new thread when this finally comes in so that this one can die a horrid death.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

+ 1 for smoked


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Please.. (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Please start a new thread when this finally comes in so that this one can die a horrid death. 

Oh come on, 5 pages of forums members wanting a product that is not available yet & complaining until they got what they wanted, got to a vortex record & it comes from a fairly small group of A3 owners.








We will post a new thread no doubt, but we will also post on this old thread. Can't let this one die without a fight.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Please.. (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We will post a new thread no doubt, but we will also post on this old thread. Can't let this one die without a fight.

That's right Tom! Keep the thread alive!


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

Smoked for me. Cheaper the better.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: (two.zeroT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two.zeroT* »_Cheaper the better.

Aw c'mon man! I wanted to pay much more than they are worth!


----------



## Jack_Smackus (Jan 18, 2006)

Smoke em' if you got em.
On my black car smoked will look really slick.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Please.. (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Oh come on, 5 pages of forums members wanting a product that is not available yet & complaining until they got what they wanted, got to a vortex record & it comes from a fairly small group of A3 owners.








We will post a new thread no doubt, but we will also post on this old thread. Can't let this one die without a fight.

OK, perhaps we can turn this thread into a daily "Are they here yet?" session!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Please.. (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
OK, perhaps we can turn this thread into a daily "Are they here yet?" session!









Are they here yet?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Please.. (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Are they here yet?

Are they here yet?


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Please.. (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_


dan-phx said:


> Are they here yet?






dan-phx said:


> Are they here yet?


Are they here yet?
[smoked please]


_Modified by GLiNTCH at 7:05 PM 8/23/2007_


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Please.. (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_
Are they here yet?


Are they here yet?[/QUOTE]
_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
Are they here yet?


are they here yet?


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

+1 smoked!


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: (pdoel)*

Bump.
Any new news?


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (.:R2theT)*

i know i'm speaking for most A3 owners by saying "the earlier, the better!!!" i myself would like a black set....... but clear might also be nice. if you make them i'd probably by both on princible alone.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (dondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dondon* »_i know i'm speaking for most A3 owners by saying "the earlier, the better!!!" i myself would like a black set....... but clear might also be nice. if you make them i'd probably by both on princible alone.
x2 I'll buy both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

Im down for smoke.... yesterday


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I would definitely be interested in the clear markers for S-line bumper!!!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

hoping for an update soon - ?


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: 3.2l & S-line owners, how many would be interested in some Clea ... (SLVR BLT)*

Hey ECS, how about an update???


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

ready too buy the smoked ones


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (cleanA3)*

It's been about a month since we went forward with the tooling. It's going to be AT LEAST another month before we get these. Actually I am more comfortable saying it's going to be another 2 months


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Thanks for the update.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_IActually I am more comfortable saying it's going to be another 2 months

Just in time for holiday gift-giving!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
Just in time for holiday gift-giving!

you mean holiday gift-receiving?!?! thanks ECS for the update.


----------



## maschine24 (Sep 18, 2007)

I read about problems with the material of the non-sline markers - the white ones seem to get yellow after some time.
Will there be also an update with the material?
thx


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

Bump....
Just to let them know we're still waiting patiently


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i'll take 10


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Update....
We have samples that need test fitted, I need a local car to perform this on. Please contact me so this can be arranged, doner car will receive a free set.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Is CA local enough?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I'm still patiently waiting for a set








I guess it should be released shortly?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Update....
We have samples that need test fitted, I need a local car to perform this on. Please contact me so this can be arranged, doner car will receive a free set.


I see you're in Norton Ohio...
Here's a sweet idea. Come to my city, Cincinnati (only a short 4 hour drive south), and do my car! You can enjoy some Cincinnati chili and many other wonderful, fantastic, exhilarating things here in the nasty nati.
Please?


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

bump for this!! been waiting for this for a while!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Send two pair to anrgyrican.


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, should drive down from Toronto to get test fitted.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_Damn, should drive down from Toronto to get test fitted.

Yea, it's only 5-6 hours
You are the closest so far, maybe we can throw a few more things in on the deal to make your drive easier.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Yea, it's only 5-6 hours
You are the closest so far, maybe we can throw a few more things in on the deal to make your drive easier.

Meh, I think I'm closer... 250 miles








I spent tons of money with ECST. Can I get a set for free?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Meh, I think I'm closer... 250 miles








I spent tons of money with ECST. Can I get a set for free?









Yea, free production set is part of the deal if you are the test vehicle that comes in.


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Meh, I think I'm closer... 250 miles








I spent tons of money with ECST. Can I get a set for free?









DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SIson21)*

sucks...i was 45 minutes away from them on thanksgiving weekend...but had to leave and they weren't open on friday.
...we wait.


----------



## sensinitas (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

What ever became of this?


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (sensinitas)*

Ditto.


----------



## sensinitas (Mar 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

I IM'd Tom, I'm willing to do the drive from Cincinnati!!!!
I WILL do this, perhaps if some people Paypal me a bit of gas money...
Can the test vehicle be in and out in one day?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_I IM'd Tom, I'm willing to do the drive from Cincinnati!!!!
I WILL do this, perhaps if some people Paypal me a bit of gas money...
Can the test vehicle be in and out in one day?

You would be a legend amont 3.2 / Sline owners.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
You would be a legend amont 3.2 / Sline owners.

yup id owe u a


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha, I would have done this a while ago, I thought they had a test car but just didn't want to produce!


----------

